# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Winnaars verloting december 2011

## Leontien



----------


## noel51

Waarom ik weer niet?????

----------


## christel1

@Noel..... misschien wat actiever zijn op het forum en niet enkel als er iets te winnen valt.... net zoals al de andere die zich ingeschreven hebben om het boek te winnen ??? Misschien wel cru gezegd maar dat is nu mijn mening als senior member.... en misschien hadden de andere leden wel een beter motief om nu echt dat boek nodig te hebben.... een nadenkertje

----------


## Raimun

> Waarom ik weer niet?????


Hej noel51....
Om je te troosten ..ben ik gaan zoeken op internet ..hoe dat nu eigenlijk zit 
met die " afval methode van Anne " ...
Slimme dame !! ..vind je natuurlijk niets van !! ..de inhoud toch niet !! :Wink: 
'n verslag van mijn zoektocht maken ga ik je besparen alhoewel die nogal verhelderend was !! 

Het boek kost in de winkel 19,50  !! ..of 16,50  tijdelijk via Valtaf.nl 
Dan ben ik effe gaan rekenen  :Frown: 
12 weken zijn 84 dagen ! 
het boek kost 16,50 ...dwz.* 0,20  per dag!!* 
Als je nu werkelijk en onvoorwaardelijk wil afvallen zijn die 20Eurocentjes het wel waard hé !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Maar !!! er is meer !!! 
Na die 12 weken ( als je die al consequent gevolgd hebt ? ) stopt het niet !! :EEK!: 
Dan begint het pas !! ...je moet het blijven volhouden om jouw behaalde resultaten te behouden ! ( uitleg van Anne zelf !! ) 

Bijgevolg : wordt jouw " investering " dan pas echt de moeite waard !! 
Volg je de aangeboden recepten het ganse jaar dan is de " afslankkostprijs "
geen 0.20cent maar slechts* 0.04 cent per dag* !!!!

Voor iemand die persé van enkele kilo's overgewicht afwil , is deze investering te verwaarlozen ...tov..het heerlijke gevoel waarmee je iedere dag weer kan beginnen !!  :Wink: 

Dus m'n beste ' noel51' ..zoek alle centjes die lks. en rts. rondslingeren bij elkaar en koop dat boek !!! 
Het wordt voorwaar jouw " beste investering " in 2012 !!! :Cool: 
Ik wens jou alvast iedere dag al smullend afvallen !!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## noel51

Waar ik ook aan mee doe winnen doe ik nooit, en dat vindt ik niet eerlijk.

----------


## Raimun

> Waar ik ook aan mee doe winnen doe ik nooit, en dat vindt ik niet eerlijk.


Troost je ....laatst hebben 2 oudjes van 92 j. ?? de loterij gewonnen  :Cool: 
Niet opgeven dus !!  :Wink:

----------


## noel51

Ik heb geduld, maar zo lang hoop ik niet te wachten.
Tegen die tijd lukt het mij misschien niet meer om het boek te lezen.

----------


## Raimun

hahaha ...daar zit iets in natuurlijk !! 
dus trek er nu jouw conclusies uit !!

----------


## noel51

Maar dan heb ik nog steeds geen garantie op een prijs, die ik echt verdiend heb

----------


## Raimun

> Maar dan heb ik nog steeds geen garantie op een prijs, die ik echt verdiend heb


Vele duizenden verdienen 'n prijs , om welke reden dan ook !
Toch behoort het merendeel tot de 100duizenden..die nooit 'n "prijs" winnen !! 
De " kans " om 'n prijs te winnen bestaat natuurlijk ..helaas is ze "" zeer miniem "" !!! in verhouding tot alle deelnemers !!

Je kan dus kiezen !! telkens weer met 'n teleurgesteld gevoel blijven zitten 
dan verpest je jouw leven !! 
Je kan blijven spelen ..en niets verwachten ..dus ook niet teleurgesteld zijn als het weer langs je neus gaat !! 
Als je weet dat het woord " prijs " komt van het Lat. " pretium " ..en dit betekent... " waarde " .....
Dan kan je kiezen om altijd in de " prijzen te vallen " !! 
Telkens jij 'n teleurstelling overwint !!( er niet aan toegeeft !! ) ...geef je nl. 'n ""meerwaarde " aan jouw leven !!! 
Daar kan geen enkele materiële " prijs "..het van halen !!! 
Aan jou de keuze !!

----------


## christel1

Noel, misschien kan je het boek vragen voor Valentijn, je verjaardag of zoiets ? Je lijkt me precies een kleuter van 5 die zijn zin niet krijgt, ik MOET, Ik Moet en ik zal...... komaan zeg, ik zou ook graag de lotto winnen hoor maar ben er ook nooit bij, zal misschien ooit wel eens komen zeker of nooit ? Ben al blij dat ik 2 gezonde kinderen heb en er nu relatief gezond bijloop.... er zijn ergere dingen in het leven dan het niet winnen van een boek...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Noel51:  :Big Grin: 

Met verbazing lees ik jou opmerking....haha waarom jij niet??????????? heel simpel, je hebt het niet verdiend...

weet je wat ook een nadenkertje is: 
de Mensen in de Westerse wereld moeten afvallen terwijl er miljoenen mensen honger lijden in de Wereld...dat vindt ik erg....die klagen niet zoals wij dat kunnen.....
maar enfin volgens mij ben je nog jong, en had je zin om eens een balletje op te gooien, en wat reactie's uit te lokken....leukkkkkkkkkkkkk dat doen we dan ook naar jou toe....haha dagggggggg Noel51 eet ze lekker en pluk de dag!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Groeten van Elisabeth.....

----------


## noel51

Nou al met al vindt ik die 4 cent een hoop geld, ik had toch liever het boek gewonnen dat was toch veel goedkoper geweest.
En uiteindelijk had ik het ook verdiend toch?

----------


## christel1

"Heb al van alles geprobeerd om op een acceptabel gewicht voor mij te komen, maar als zo velen is dat mij tot op heden nog niet gelukt. 
Misschien dat het mij met behulp van het boek eindelijk gaat... "
Noel, dit had jij gepost als reden om het boek te winnen ? Is dat nu echt een gegronde reden om een boek te winnen en je hebt 10 posts gezet van wanneer je lid bent... en je hebt er hier al 5 geplaatst om te zeuren... dus veel inbreng heb je nog niet op het forum gezet, dus aub trek je portemonnaie open en ga om dat boek als het toch zo belangrijk is voor jou om af te vallen... of moeten alle leden je gaan sponseren misschien ??? en zet je leeftijd er misschien bij, dat junior member, denk dat je echt nog een junior bent hoor :-)

----------


## christel1

Je kan misschien eens gaan kijken op het receptenblog hier en je vindt daar misschien iets wat gezond voor jou kan zijn, een aanrader ?

----------


## sietske763

whahahhaha wat een geinig gedoe hier.............

maar christel, je hebt helemaal gelijk, dit is peuter pubergedrag!!

----------


## sietske763

@noel,
je moet in dit leven kijken wat je WEL hebt en niet wat je niet hebt.............door zo te denken kom je stukken beter in dit leven te staan..............

maar ik denk dat we allemaal in de maling genomen worden door noel,
dus reageren is zonde van onze tijd.

----------


## jolanda27

Het is allemaal wat. 
Ik wil de winnaressen van Harte Feliciteren met hun prijs.  :Smile:  Ik wens ze heel veel plezier, en uiteraard hoop ik dat ze resultaat zullen hebben. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, ma ik vind dit wel grappig hoor... ook al is het maar voor de gein...

----------


## christel1

Ik hoop voor hen ook dat ze resultaat zullen boeken hoor, het is hen van harte gegund... ieder met zijn eigen reden, ik ben al 2 weken recepten aan het proberen uit een italiaans kookboek en tot nu toe alles heel lekker en gezond

----------


## noel51

Nou wat jullie vertellen is ook niet om iemand aan te moedigen. Ik zit er echt mee, en kan het niet geloven dat ik dit boek niet gewonnen heb.
Wat moet ik nou extra doen om aan dit boek te komen.
Kopen kan ik het helaas niet, daar heb ik geen centjes voor. Iemand stelde voor om geld bij elkaar te leggen, nou dat vind ik een uitstekend idee.
Dat geld moet gemakkelijk voor jullie zijn op te brengen

----------


## christel1

> Nou wat jullie vertellen is ook niet om iemand aan te moedigen. Ik zit er echt mee, en kan het niet geloven dat ik dit boek niet gewonnen heb.
> Wat moet ik nou extra doen om aan dit boek te komen.
> Kopen kan ik het helaas niet, daar heb ik geen centjes voor. Iemand stelde voor om geld bij elkaar te leggen, nou dat vind ik een uitstekend idee.
> Dat geld moet gemakkelijk voor jullie zijn op te brengen


Ma Noel, neem je ons nu in de zeik of zo ? Rook of drink je ? Ga je uit in het weekend, ga je naar de bioscoop ? Bespaar daar dan eens een paar weken op dan heb je je centen zo direct bij elkaar....; Ik zou ook zoveel willen... ik zou graag mijn zus nog eens zien, helaas onmogelijk, ze is er niet meer.... ze is in maart overleden aan kanker en ja als ze nog had geleefd dan had ik dit boek voor haar willen hebben om haar gezond te laten eten... niet voor mezelf hoor.... maar om haar langer bij mij gehad te hebben, het was mijn tweelingzus hoor en heeft 3 jonge kinderen moeten achterlaten die niet zitten te zeuren omdat ze iets niet gewonnen hebben, ze zijn iets heel dierbaars verloren, hun mama, denk daar eens aan voor je zit te zeuren dat je een boek van nog geen 20 euro kan kopen.... en dat zijn nog kinderen hoor, 15-16-17.... denk daar aub eens aan.... Ik zou haar voor 1 keer nog eens in mijn armen willen nemen en zeggen hoe graag ik haar zie.... nu kan ik mijn liefde enkel aan haar kinderen geven en ik zie ze graag.... kijk maar bij foto albums hoor, daar zie je ze op staan en denk dan eens na, zij zijn zoveel meer verloren dan gewoon een stom boek.... zij moeten verder leven zonder mama... sorry hoor maar dit moest er nu toch effe uit

----------


## Elisabeth9

Noel51  :Big Grin: 

Je gedraagt je als een klein kind die nog onder de hoede moet zijn van je mama of je school die je niet afgemaakt hebt.....ga lekker ergens anders zieken.....ik vindt jou absoluut niet serieus, en lollig ben je ook niet meer, je bent niet "GELOOFWAARDIG" 
dag Noel51.....krijg je geen aandacht genoeg? toedeldidoki.....
gezellige dag zonder al dit geneuzel..... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Groeten.....

----------

